# Annoying pump noise



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

We are slowly getting used to our new MH, it's the Autotrail Apache 634l, found a few niggle's including how to wash cars following behind with the water from my boiler..  
So to the pump, do all pumps make such a racket when in operation, it pulsates quite loud and as the pump seems directly under the rear bed it always makes trying to use the loo quietly a non starter durning the night.

cheers 
malc


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Malc. 

Yes I am afraid they are a bit on the noisy side. We are lucky that our pump is up front and the bed at the rear so maybe not as annoying as yours during the quiet hours :lol: :lol: 

I have tried fitting ours on a separate piece of plywood with rubber mountings but to be honest it has made little difference. 

Trevor


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You should have bought a RV I cant hear mine

Loddy


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Malc,I mounted mine on some very dence spongy stuff that is used to stick on the side of vans(about 1 in deep) this worked reducing the noise by about half.
terry


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

maddie said:


> Hi Malc,I mounted mine on some very dence spongy stuff that is used to stick on the side of vans(about 1 in deep) this worked reducing the noise by about half.
> terry


cheers Maddie , will try something like that.

malc


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Water you doing?*

How does your boiler wash the cars behind?

Trev


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

spooky said:


> We are slowly getting used to our new MH, it's the Autotrail Apache 634l, found a few niggle's including how to wash cars following behind with the water from my boiler..
> So to the pump, do all pumps make such a racket when in operation, it pulsates quite loud and as the pump seems directly under the rear bed it always makes trying to use the loo quietly a non starter durning the night.
> 
> cheers
> malc


If it's a Shurflo pump and it's mounted directly to rigid plastic piping, the vibration from the pump is transferred through the system and magnified.
The trick is, to either spend a stupid amout of money (for what it is) on a flex pipe conversion, or do as I did and remove the first 1 metre of rigid pipe from each side of the pump and replace it with flexible pipe with jubilee clips. This really quietens things down. If you want to go the whole hog, you can always include and accumulator into the system and this will let you flush the loo 2 or 3 times before the pump kicks in.


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

zaskar said:


> spooky said:
> 
> 
> > We are slowly getting used to our new MH, it's the Autotrail Apache 634l, found a few niggle's including how to wash cars following behind with the water from my boiler..
> ...


will certainly look at this, thanks
malc


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Water you doing?*



teemyob said:


> How does your boiler wash the cars behind?
> 
> Trev


In the rear locker where the boiler sits is a valve that you lift to drian for winterisation....but..if an object, let's say the wheel ckocks should slip onto the valve whilst climbing a hill then it also depresses and hey presto instant car wash at the rear, i will now make a protector cover just in case anything should move in the future. :wink:


----------

